# Waste Car an original



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This project has had alot of design with the use of materials. A thread over a year ago gave me the idea along with a combination of LED use. I started with a Lionel searchlight car I bought a a train show a year ago.
It all revolves around the waste can. A simple canister for holding toothpicks 2 for a buck.










Next I used two sets of plastic beads and strung them down from the lid. 6 in all. The cover was painted grey and silver. The frame was made from 3/16 birch plywood and narrow craft sticks.

















The LED fed from the bottom. Optics before light.









I used two blue LEDs wired opposite for AC protection and a 450 ohm resistor.
The finished product. I haven't decided what to do next








The lineup.









The neat thing is that the beads sway with the movement.


Warning This car is tall and may not be suitable for your layout. If you have tunnels or bridges. This one measures 4 3/4 inches from the table, sitting on the track.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The next one has started.
The trucks are done and are in the video section.
Anton, I have a tripod and used it for this. I had an arm wrapped around a leg while trying to work. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

T-Man,

I'm gonna send you a salt shaker lid and a toilet-paper roll some day, just to see what kind of car you build from them.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

EERRRRRRR, I am using a salt shaker this time.Really The dollar store had clear ones. The toilet paper rolls I store HO rolling stock with a rubber band and a slit down the side.Maybe a ping pong ball too. I'll post some pics before ED jumps on me.:laugh:










All painted up.










Drilling cracked the last one so I used the solder iron. The diameter is larger on this one.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This time I used four white LEDs in the pepper shaker. Two above and two below. I used various plastic Xmas beads and flakes for reflection. The white darkens the blue car but it shows a difference.
I had this shelved from last December, so now its done.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

I'm just seeing this thread / project of yours for the first time. Way cool. Or should I say TOXIC?!? The glowing bead effect is fabulous, though I'm kinda fond of the craft-stick frame assembly, too.

Does the bead light intensity grow/dim as you throttle up/down?

You should stick these with your Halloween spooky-stuff scene ... would fit right in, I think.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The LEDs light right up with the throttle. I only use one pickup so it does blink along the track.Since they are low voltage they doin't dim like a bulb. The craft sticks are slim.
Both Leds are opposing with a 470 ohm resistor in line.With this project I go for the light effect and try to do something different. I am just trying to do more with the LED. This is my first use of my white LEDs.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

How *creative* Tman! :thumbsup: 

I bet those containers would look *really* toxic filled with that greenish yellow glowy antifreeze. It's slightly viscous and the beads would sway slowly.

Greg


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I would have to modify a double wall container. I am not sure about the plastic in liquid. It would be an accelerometer. Always pointing to the direction of the accleration. When on a curve the liquid would force the plastic inward. Any way, Ed is the green goo fan. I went for a liquid look with the flat sides of the toothpick holder. I am not sure I want electric current around liquids.
I have plenty of shapes and colors to work with, without having any liquid.
Thanks for the response.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice---classic T-man design! By the way, Christmas is coming: isn't it time to start working on your Christmas series?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice T, you need an orange one for Halloween. 
Instead of beads, get some heads from some junk people swaying around inside.

I got 4 of the same salt shakers I use them for sprinkling grass and dirt onto the layout. 

Though I do think This color would look great too.:thumbsup:

My Alien tanker had yellow bubbly goo in it. You think they would have went with the Alien Green.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed ... you keep talkin' about aliens, and I think T-Man is gonna have to make one of THESE to wear around his neck:










Or ... he could buy one on eBay for ony $125 ...

"This Beta Blocker CQR - Crystal Quantum Radio™ Amulet is tuned to the Schumann Harmonic, the World-Sound made by radio waves emanating from the stars and the explosive force of the Big Bang at the moment of Creation. Never needs batteries or recharging, this Quantum Device is powered directly by radio waves from outer space."

What do ya' think, T ... build a little crystal radio necklace to wear around your neck to let you know when Ed's little green friends are about to show up ?!?!?

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I'll protect myself the old fashion way.










I don't have any orange color lights but I have green.
My Xmas cars are always store bought!!


Only 125 bucks???? It must be the royalties.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

So THAT's where all of the aluminum foil has gone!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> I'll protect myself the old fashion way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can all thank the KID for getting me started on the Alien green color as it all started with his crane project!:laugh:

I even had to go to flea bay and win myself an Alien tanker car. Then I just had to have the alien men to go with it.

I just wish my alien tanker had green goo in it instead of the yellow stuff.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Aliens?*

Ed, you should be here in Richmond. Strange lights in the sky over Carytown. Alien ships sighted People are wigging out:laugh::laugh:(and no, it wasn't my Crane, flying thru the air!):laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> Ed, you should be here in Richmond. Strange lights in the sky over Carytown. Alien ships sighted People are wigging out:laugh::laugh:(and no, it wasn't my Crane, flying thru the air!):laugh::laugh::laugh:


They are here in Jersey....more interesting here.


T man ,you know, you got to make one of these now too.
Did you ever see one?










The Lionel reactor.

Do you believe the shop selling this wants $269 for it!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

These are a rerelease I believe. As you can see there are lots of them for sale. Gee I wonder why. $$$$$$$$$


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> They are here in Jersey....more interesting here.


According to Orson Welles, those little green men have been hanging out in Jersey since their infamous landing in 1938!

Right, Ed?

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> According to Orson Welles, those little green men have been hanging out in Jersey since their infamous landing in 1938!
> 
> Right, Ed?
> 
> TJ


Did you ever listen to the real broadcast?:laugh:

People were fleeing the towns.:laugh:

Excellent....and guess what? 

It took place in where?

NEW JERSEY!:thumbsup:

It could go in my New Jersey First thread too.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> Did you ever listen to the real broadcast?:laugh:


Bits and pieces of it, but never the whole thing outright. Might be fun to do, though. It's gotta be on YouTube or something. You're right ... people really were in a panic.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Bits and pieces of it, but never the whole thing outright. Might be fun to do, though. It's gotta be on YouTube or something. You're right ... people really were in a panic.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


They had a show on TV about it with the whole complete broadcast.:thumbsup:

In today's world you would probably get arrested, thrown in jail, fined, and after you got out, sued by someone!


----------

